# Check these out!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't decide if I'm creeped out or fascinated by these. Probably both.

https://www.boredpanda.com/plants-v...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Interesting, of course why not, it's 2020!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I've had this happen on several occasions. I guess between raising our own garden and working in a produce store, I've had some unique opportunities to do so! 
It is definitely creepy when you think there's a worm in your apple tho!  That one happens to me often with pink lady apples we got where I worked.

I haven't seen strawberries do it yet tho! And I have a sizeable strawberry patch- out FRONT so the chickens don't get to mess!! They do make a beautiful greenery cover all the warm months- and half the cold. They spread accidentally but I let them, straight out from my front door off the porch!  Best dang berries I've ever had.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's one thing to have something over ripened looking to continue on but most of that fruit/veggies look like you'd buy them off the stor shelf.


----------

